# Do you give away flashlights? How often, how many? Price range?



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi everyone!

As the title says, talking about giving away lights. So you carry a boatload of lights (like I do,) do you carry a light (or more) for the express purpose of charity?

What brands? What price range? How often does this come up for you?

Stories welcome.

Suggested format:
1. How often? Varies wildly for me. A big trigger is a power outage lasting more than a day.
2. What Brands? Sipik 68 is my #1 giveaway light.
3. What price range? $3-$25, unless it is a light that I hate and want to get rid of.
4. What situations?

So there was a power outage and some people were out in front of my house saying they needed D batteries. Why? For incans. Hmm.

*Click* *Click* Two lit Sipik 68, one for each of you. "But we don't have AA batteries, either." Here you go, 2 alkies for each of you.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 14, 2015)

I gave my dad a Fenix E11 for christmas a few years ago. I think he lost it before even taking it out of the package. I won't be gifting "nice" flashlight anymore. At the same time, I don't hate anyone enough to give them a $2.99 9-LED light.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 14, 2015)

Lol, yeah those throwback 5mm showerheads are pretty lousy. 

I upgraded some family members from those to the Black and Decker AAx4 led spotlight, $20. IMHO, one of the best bang for buck throwers out there geared towards Joe Alky Sixpack. Compact, sorta pocketable, very usable. Hard to lose. Excellent gift light. Also of flashaholic note, they're pretty darn easy to take down.


----------



## LedTed (Aug 14, 2015)

Speaking of giving away flashlights, on a related tangent, flashlights with plenty of batteries make good donation items to …
churches, emergency assistant programs, half-way homes, and shelters of all kinds.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2015)

Mostly I give away lights during the yearly CPF Christmas Giveaway.

Used to do it a few times a year with folks I met in the real world. Stopped doing that because none of them ever appreciated it. The last time was the worst. Gave away a first generation 2AA LED Mini-Mag to a co-worker at the last client's site. We got along well, worked together every night, and he needed a good light. Plus, he even said he needed one, and asked me to recommend him one. So I gave him the Mini-Mag. I regretted it a few weeks later when he lost it in a really stupid way. (I mean a *really* stupid one.) Got a very good light for free. Didn't appreciate it. He wasn't the only one. But he was the worst out of all of them. Now I only give away to other flashaholics who'll appreciate the gift.

Brand doesn't matter. Price range is often above $50-$125.

Situations.... once again, only to fellow flashaholics from now on. If a co-worker wants to be stupid and not carry their own light, or carry a cheap piece of junk that'll barely light up a closet.... Well, that's on them. I'm not helping them. The current job-site has one cheap yellow inca. plastic light that doesn't light up. And, one floating lantern that burns about as bright as a paper-match.


----------



## Search (Aug 14, 2015)

If something occurs where this area is out of power for some extended time and those that I care about actually need one, I'm seriously going to regret only buying expensive lights. 

The cheapest I have is a 6PL. Sadly my family already knows I have a large collection so I couldn't even try to be rude lol


----------



## GearHunter (Aug 14, 2015)

After getting my first HDS and realizing I would probably not buy any other brand/type again, I gave away.....

fenix pd35-2013 edition
fenix pd35-2014 edition
fenix pd30x2( I guess I gave one of these to a coworker before)
thrunite t10s
eagletac d25a
some little piece o crap cr123 olight or such

since replacing both my wife and daughters lights with HDS 140n's Ive given away....
fenix pd32x2

some of the folks actually started EDCing those and a couple have since moved up to the HDS

my wife and daughter are now wanting HDS 200lm hicri's and will probably find them under the Christmas tree but rest assured I'll not be giving away the 140n's


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 14, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Gave away a first generation 2AA LED Mini-Mag to a co-worker at the last client's site. We got along well, worked together every night, and he needed a good light. Plus, he even said he needed one, and asked me to recommend him one. So I gave him the Mini-Mag.



I thought you said he needed a _good_ light?


----------



## skyfire (Aug 14, 2015)

i used to gift lights in the $50-60 range, but i always feel it goes unappreciated. so i dont gift lights that cost more than $15 these days.
i always try and keep the gifted lights very simple, like a fenix E01.

i do still give close family members more expensive lights, but those lights stay in the same home, so its not a big deal.


----------



## dim (Aug 14, 2015)

Today, I bought 5 Inova XPs, 2 Inova XSs, 2 Panasonic NiMH chargers/w 4xAA Eneloops, 2 8xAAA Eneloops, 36xAA Alkalines, a L3 Illumination L11C earlier this week, and an Olight ST25 Baton earlier this month....

All of which will be given as gifts except for 1 XP, 1 XS and 1 8xAAA Eneloops.

Through the years, even with my modest flashaholic purchases and collection, I've spent about the same or more for others than for myself....With the generous flashaholics on CPF, I'd not be surprised if this was more the rule than the exception.

73
dim


----------



## Vortus (Aug 14, 2015)

Stocking stuffer AA lights. Sub $20's. Gerber Infinty and Recon, Sipiks, things along those lines. Have given nicer lights to family and a few friends that appreciate them. Coin lights to the ones that don't.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 14, 2015)

I buy the 3pk lenser lights from Sam's as tosser lights so those are the ones I give away now and then. And sometimes I get some freebe lights now and then but they are of no use to me so, to the lightless they go.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I thought you said he needed a _good_ light?




LOL

Well, the first LED Mini-Mags were good at a claimed 40 lumens. For a non-flashaholic, that's like 440 lumens. Before he lost it, he claimed it was super bright.


----------



## reppans (Aug 14, 2015)

I always keep an inventory of gift lights, mostly in the $60-80 retail range, but on average purchased at half price, and in bulk, during the good holiday and clearance sales. Think I've given out a couple dozen as Birthday/XMas/Graduation gifts so far, and some of my older used lights, free to nieces and nephews that have a need (eg, outdoor enthusiasts). An obsolete light from a flashaholic is still years ahead of anything a non-flashaholic has ever seen .

FourSevens lights (Quarks, Penlights, and Minis) see the lion's share of my gift lights - I like their lights and they have a rare combination of reasonable pricing (esp @ half ), common battery support, and backed by an excellent US-based warranty and CS. I ask my local giftees to return failed lights to me and I'll have them repaired, but nothing has come back. The D25A Ti, and current clearance sale pricing, is building a small inventory too.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Aug 14, 2015)

I've started giving my dad a good light each Christmas and he appreciates, uses, and takes care of them. I'm considering giving each of my 9 fellow classmates a thrunite ti2 as they are cheap lights with good output, neutral white and use a battery type commonly found. My goal is to get them to understand why they should carry a light and chose neutral tints over cool tints. We are aviation maintenance students and it's important to have a quality light handy and one that has good color rendering. Anybody have any experience with th Ti2 single mode 80 lumen version?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 14, 2015)

I gifted a few Olight M2X-UT lights for Christmas, a Nitecore TM26 to my best friend, and a couple of Olight M3 lights as well as the Nitecore Tubes. Every family member got a Tube for a jacket pull as well as a wind up micro usb cable.
All are still working. One nephew that received the M3 now wants me to supply him with either CR123 batteries or a couple of 18650's and charger. Told him to save up his lawn cutting money and I'd order him some.


----------



## john-paul (Aug 15, 2015)

I have given away many Surefire G2's,6P's, G3's, 9P's, and a few other Surefires (they are priced out of the gift game now). 4-7s Quarks back when they were available. I gave an Olight box set a few years back that had 3 lights in it as a wedding present. The wife was a little WTH? Dude loved it, still uses them all the time. Most people now just think I'm a weirdo for liking or caring about their flashlights.


----------



## broadgage (Aug 15, 2015)

I do not routinely give away flashlights, but I have given away a fair few during bad power outages.

I NEVER throw away a serviceable flashlight or lantern. Any light that I no longer want or use is thoroughly checked for serviceability, cleaned and stored. These are the give aways for emergencies.
I have about 100 flashlights and perhaps a dozen lanterns stored. I do not normally purchase lights specifically to give away but I did buy a load of very cheap rubber 2D incandescent flashlights, these are of surprisingly good quality considering the low price paid.
For non flashaholics I consider that run time is more important than output in most cases, therefore I have fitted 0.3A bulbs in the 2D lights instead of the supplied 0.7A bulbs.
Other giveaway stock consists of battered but functional incandescent minimags, and various lanterns.

I keep large stocks of batteries, at least 100 D cells, 200 AA, and a few dozen each of C and AAA. Also a half dozen AD28 and a few lantern batteries.


----------



## novice (Aug 15, 2015)

I wish that the "good deals" area was still active, as it covered more ground than the "Dealer's corner".

I have given some Surefires to family members. I gave a Fenix L2D (my EDC) to an ex-partner, and she later gifted it to a family member in Brazil who was admiring it, which made it a disposable light at that point, since CR123a cells are almost completely unavailable in Brazil, and would be unaffordable if you could find them. I then gave her a nice 1xAA (common battery type in Brazil, of course) light to swap with him the next time she went there, but the swap never happened. Sigh. I tried.

There have been some great deals in the past on discontinued Icon lights, and I bought several of those, and have given them to family members and co-workers.

I like giving Fenix E01 lights to lightless folks, since they are small enough that there is a good chance that the recipients will put them on their keychains and actually have them if they need them, other than the alternative scenario.

I tend not to give expensive lights away, since it has been my experience that people don't truly appreciate them, and I'm not talking about not receiving enough thanks.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 16, 2015)

I give away a lot of outdoors equipment, as I find things that work better for me. Lights, knives, clothing, etc.
The problem is that most of the idiots I give this stuff to don't appreciate it... and often don't carry or use it... or worse. I have a friend who I camp with sometimes and she always asks to borrow a flashlight when we're out, even though I've given her 3 that I can remember! 
I have a guy climber friend who was really admiring one of my knives, a little 4" outdoor/paring knife like a Mora but about 10x as expensive... I had a different knife I like a lot more so I gave the one he liked to him. 2 weeks later I asked him how he liked his new knife, he told me he left it on the tailgate of his truck and drove away - losing it! I was furious... $160 knife and he got about a day of use out of it.
Sometimes I wonder if my friends deserve as good as me...


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 16, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I give away a lot of outdoors equipment, as I find things that work better for me. Lights, knives, clothing, etc.
> The problem is that most of the idiots I give this stuff to don't appreciate it... and often don't carry or use it... or worse. I have a friend who I camp with sometimes and she always asks to borrow a flashlight when we're out, even though I've given her 3 that I can remember!
> I have a guy climber friend who was really admiring one of my knives, a little 4" outdoor/paring knife like a Mora but about 10x as expensive... I had a different knife I like a lot more so I gave the one he liked to him. 2 weeks later I asked him how he liked his new knife, he told me he left it on the tailgate of his truck and drove away - losing it! I was furious... $160 knife and he got about a day of use out of it.
> Sometimes I wonder if my friends deserve as good as me...



Yep! Exactly why I buy cheap lights to give away! Hell, I've loaned lights and not gotten them back, so how would these ppl appreciate a good light/tool/etc?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 16, 2015)

I recently reserved 6 custom BLF-348 flashlights in the group buy at BLF, and ordered a bunch of Energizer Ultimate Lithium batteries. At $7 each, the BLF-348 is a great gift item. It runs on 1xAAA or 10440 Li-ion, and features a 90-CRI, 5000K, Nichia 219B emitter. I will keep 2 of them for myself, and give away the others along with two batteries each.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 17, 2015)

This past weekend, I gave away 2 Soshine USB modules. Maker suggests they can be keychain fobs. After a bit of testing, I verified it.

There's two more flashaholics in training right now with these USB plugin light modules on their keychains. They offered no resistance and put them on their keychains after a brief demonstration.


----------



## Grijon (Aug 18, 2015)

Last Christmas I gave away nearly 30 Fenix E01's with a little writeup explaining the benefits of having a light on you at all times and expressing the hope that the recipient would put their new E01 on their keychain. Included was information about the E01 and the Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA I had put in for them, along with the offer to replace the battery and clean the light - whether that happened soon due to use or next decade due to the lithium battery expiring. I did the same thing for a few others with E05's instead of E01's; one long-distance friend got a 4-pack of lithium AAA's included since we'd have to mail back and forth.

I've given away one other light, a MiniMag AA LED Pro, to my dad and he uses and appreciates it.

I haven't given any others away and my light budget has been...cut, LOL. I have to say that I don't see myself giving out any lights any time again soon.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 20, 2015)

I usually give away those cheap coin cell lights. Small enough for people to add to their keychain, bright enough for the very occasional use, durable enough to survive everyday beating, and cheap enough to give a replacement when the first one dies.

That or simple 1 AAA lights for similar reasons. Small enough that they might actually get to use it.

Had many friends thank me afterwards when they get to use their lights.

Budget: 50 cents to $20


----------



## RedLED (Aug 20, 2015)

Lots and lots of them so people I know have some protection, and since it is for that reason they get nice ones, lots of lumens to scare off the freaks who pop up wanting you're money and maybe your car keys. 

At least take care of your close people. And any women in your lives. Like wives, girlfriends, mom, sisters, daughters, aunts well you get the idea. I even gave them to the girls in the next building to out studio complex, and now I have a group who looks after it while we are gone and my non travel assistant has gone home. 

Lights I dont want anymore, I give the non-collectible ones away to people I know and respect. If you can do it; do it. However, don't go broke either. 

If you don't think they will appreciate it, then don't do it with the non safety lights. 

Great question, by the way!


----------



## RedLED (Aug 20, 2015)

Grijon said:


> Last Christmas I gave away nearly 30 Fenix E01's with a little writeup explaining the benefits of having a light on you at all times and expressing the hope that the recipient would put their new E01 on their keychain. Included was information about the E01 and the Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA I had put in for them, along with the offer to replace the battery and clean the light - whether that happened soon due to use or next decade due to the lithium battery expiring. I did the same thing for a few others with E05's instead of E01's; one long-distance friend got a 4-pack of lithium AAA's included since we'd have to mail back and forth.
> 
> I've given away one other light, a MiniMag AA LED Pro, to my dad and he uses and appreciates it.
> 
> I haven't given any others away and my light budget has been...cut, LOL. I have to say that I don't see myself giving out any lights any time again soon.



Ya, at Christmas my company gives out a ton of affordable, yet good quality lights. Used to do some knives, as well, but the company made a huge mistake with how they treated me and they are done for good. And, you know who they are. Now I just do lights. 

Actually, it was a ton of knives thru their dealers. But you work for a major knife Company, as some mid-level manager you better know who is who. Their dealers lost a huge amount of profit. Too bad!

But, yes give lights out if you can, people love them.

I might add, some people get some very expensive lights, my top clients will get these. Great PR and a write off.

Great post, OP!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 20, 2015)

I've given a few FourSevens lights to people I work with. The last time I did, the recipient responded, "It's really nice, but I'm not going to carry it with me all the time." The next person I gifted a Preon to said, "Why do I need a light for my purse when my cellphone has a flashlight?"

You can lead a horse to water ...........

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 20, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've given a few FourSevens lights to people I work with. The last time I did, the recipient responded, "It's really nice, but I'm not going to carry it with me all the time." The next person I gifted a Preon to said, "Why do I need a light for my purse when my cellphone has a flashlight?"
> 
> You can lead a horse to water ...........
> 
> ~ Chance



Exactly why I no longer give away lights to anyone I meet outside of CPF.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 20, 2015)

I gave a SF 6PX to the son of one of my best female friends - he's about 8. He's careful not to shine it people's eyes and he's still using it a year on. I keep him in CR123's.
Just reminds me that a torch was my best friend at his age. 
P


----------



## cland72 (Aug 20, 2015)

Lending to someone in need:
1. How often? In the last 5+ years, I have never lent out a light. I've had too many tools and possessions "walk away" over the years, and I learned my lesson.
2. What Brands? Maglite, if needed
3. What price range? The only lights I could see myself lending out are all maglites: 3DLED ($15 black friday purchase), 2xAALED ($15), 2xAA incan w/ three LED cluster conversion (free) and 2D incan with luxeon LED conversion (the conversion cost me about $8, the light was free)
4. What situations? I would only lend out a light if it put my family and me in a better position.

Notes: I don't believe in rewarding lack of forethought. If someone can't be bothered to buy a $10 LED light at walmart and have it tucked away in a junk drawer, then I'm not going to be the one who prevents them from feeling the consequences of their actions. I will make an exception for someone who might need extra batteries, whose light died, or perhaps a friend who was caught with their pants down and normally otherwise prepared. You're not going to catch me loaning things to neighbors during an emergency, because then they will wonder what else I have stocked away. OPSEC comes to mind.

*Edited to add: * 

I think I might have mistaken the point of the thread. I looked at it from the perspective of lending it to someone in need. After reading all the replies, I realize this also applies to giving lights to friends and family as gifts. Allow me to address this from the perspective of a pre-planned gift:

1. How often? I have gifted two flashlights in the last 5 years. One to my dad, one to my brother.
2. What Brands? Both were Solarforce. I also included a couple of 17670 batteries and an Ultrafire WF-139 charger
3. What price range? I spent approximately $50 on each setup
4. What situations? Both were Christmas gifts


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 20, 2015)

cland72 said:


> I will make an exception for someone who might need extra batteries, whose light died, or perhaps a friend who was caught with their pants down and normally otherwise prepared. You're not going to catch me loaning things to neighbors during an emergency, because then they will wonder what else I have stocked away. OPSEC comes to mind.


I see your point there, sir. I've had great neighbors that I trust, then there's "just that guy over there." Fine line as far as that goes.

Guy down the street from me has a 100 foot ham antenna. I trust him, his wife is really nice, and his kids are beautiful. I'd give him tons of stuff, versus a crackhead neighbor that I had living in New Orleans.

Levels, levels.


----------



## RedLED (Aug 20, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Exactly why I no longer give away lights to anyone I meet outside of CPF.


I understand what you guys are saying, but if it is a protection light, they all need the blinding demo, then it is a different game. They don't realize what can be done to others with light. Once I hit them with it they grab it back and love the concept. 

I warn them, then hit them for a second and they get the idea. 

You out brought up a good point, and I should have had it in my original post. I only give lights for protection, the smaller ones I give from time to time to clients but, not people I worry about, friends and family get the protection ones.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 20, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> As the title says, talking about giving away lights. So you carry a boatload of lights (like I do,) do you carry a light (or more) for the express purpose of charity?
> 
> ...


Hi Vamps,
In my mind, GIFTED lights, Loaned/lent lights, and just GIVEN away lights are all different. 

Regarding gifted lights:
A dollar store near me had three LED 2D cell flashlights. I gifted many of them. One Christmas, I think that everyone on my list got one with their more principal gift. Oh yeah, and a set of batteries. 
Other than that, I have gifted my dad, father-in-law, my son, and brother.
The first lights that my dad and father-in-law got were power outage emergency lighting, I.E. when the power goes out, these automatically come on. I don't want them tripping, falling as they try to get to bed, or to other lighting sources. Later I gave them good lights, that are not Li-Ions, or 2*CR123 lights. Overall they were all less than $50.
Regarding power-outages:
During Sandy, I gave a couple of D cells away, and loaned a lantern, to a neighbor.
Currently my plan to help my neighbors is more along the lines of setting them up with a lantern that will run on a power bank, and a power bank that can be recharged from their car's USB port, or a USB output port that can be plugged into the car's cigar lighter. With a soldering iron it is easy to mod a 6V lantern to accept the 5V output of a power bank.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Aug 21, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've given a few FourSevens lights to people I work with. The last time I did, the recipient responded, "It's really nice, but I'm not going to carry it with me all the time." The next person I gifted a Preon to said, "Why do I need a light for my purse when my cellphone has a flashlight?"
> 
> You can lead a horse to water ...........
> 
> ~ Chance





Monocrom said:


> Exactly why I no longer give away lights to anyone I meet outside of CPF.



Pretty much this. I don't know too many people who would EDC a light or would appreciate one so i don't hand them out. If by chance i'm with a group or something and they needed a flashlight i'd probably let them borrow one but otherwise i'm not the type to hand out lights to people who are unprepared. Just pull out my incan 2AA Minimag and people won't notice i am carrying it. If i need more light i'll use the T7 but otherwise the only type of people who i'll hand out, borrow or give them one are those who are having trouble with their light(s) working.

I was cashiering one day and a person bought a cheap plastic 2 pack of LED lights. The person said they needed them because their power was out. I bought my second light sometime around 2001 (probably after 9/11) because my original light my parents bought for me went missing. Later on i had this beat up AAA MiniMag and my mom gave me 2 cheap plastic lights and an AA Minimag (the one i normally EDC with my T7) since she was moving. It's just common sense to keep a flashlight at home with working batteries. But it amazes me how there's people in the world who don't own a light or think their cellphone light is all they need. So i find it pointless to hand out lights or give them out to people.

The only time i hand out a light is if theirs are not working and maybe give one to someone who is already carrying a light and would appreciate another one.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 21, 2015)

A question I missed yesterday.... do I carry lights to give away? NO. I do have a number of Rayovac 2AA EVB2AALED-B lights that are listed as doing 12 lumens/ 23 hours. I'll give them away to anyone who needs one. At $1.50, I'm not such a big spender, but it'll tail stand and light up a room better than a candle.

I also bought five stainless AAA lights to gift this year. My sisters giggle when I show them that I got a new flashlight or lantern, but they are polite. We recently spent a week together, and each saw the value of carrying a light when we went out to dinner (and were challenged to read the menu in a dimly lit restaurant), and at a piano bar, where a group of people gathered around my light to read the words in the song book.

Maybe... just maybe, they'll EDC a light in their handbags. Even if they don't, I think they'll appreciate the thought more now, than before.


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2015)

I've given away a few Olight i3s EOS AAA lights and also DQG Fairy 10180 lithium ion battery lights. The Olight is a good, cheap AAA light and the Fairy is tiny and easily fits on a keychain. I like to look for the sales when you can pick up the i3s for $15. The Fairy also has the very convenient feature of an integrated charger that screws on and works off of USB.

Most of my friends are somewhat technically savvy so I can explain basic safety for lithium ion batteries in the case of the Fairy.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 21, 2015)

I do not like lend the flashlights.
In the eventuality of having to lend a torch lights have available economic (brand Varta - 1xAAA) paid around 3 US dollars.
Over time I donated Nitecore T0, Fenix E11, Fenix PD32, Nitecore MT21A and MT2A.
All were greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jash (Aug 21, 2015)

I pretty much give away anything I don't use regularly anymore. I used to have around 60 lights in my collection, but it has now dwindled to a mere 20 odd now.

I've given away everything from EO1's to a 4D Maglite with a Mac's Customs drop in. There hasn't been a whole lotta flashlights added to my collection in the last 18 months, so the gifting has slowed somewhat.


----------



## DesertNightOwl (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a serious stack of Maglite mini AA lights and cheap cheap Ozark headlamps I got from an old employer that I gift out as needed. Just last night I gave my brother an Ozark when we were changing the filler hose on his trucks auxiliary fuel tank. I usually only gift to people I work with that are new and need a light or family members that will actually use it. Most people don't seem to understand the value of a good flashlight so I don't.bother to pass a light on.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 22, 2015)

Poppy said:


> A question I missed yesterday.... do I carry lights to give away? NO. I do have a number of Rayovac 2AA EVB2AALED-B lights that are listed as doing 12 lumens/ 23 hours. I'll give them away to anyone who needs one. At $1.50, I'm not such a big spender, but it'll tail stand and light up a room better than a candle.



Just this morning, I modded one of those to 14500x2 p60 with just a little alum foil.

Several of us have mentioned "people not appreciating lights." 

That rayovac is quite moddable on the cheap. P60 bulk parts cot next to nothing.

The one I modded today is a hack ready vampire that cuts out at 3v nominal. Can run the head on any battery less than 18v. Total cost? $8 plus time.


----------



## watt4 (Aug 22, 2015)

I keep one of these in the car. $5 at walmart.

eventually I will be at some road incident where someone needs a light, or a kid at the incident would feel better with a light. that's the one I will give away. everyone knows how to use it, and it is bright enough that anyone in need would really find it useful. also, the "squareness" of it comes in handy when setting it down and shining it on something.


----------



## Illum (Aug 23, 2015)

Lighthound/battery junction used to give out a keychain light every time you order up to $20, I had a small box of these, no idea how many I gave away

Fenix E01.... probably two dozen or more over the last two years, mostly friends, I give out a ton of these during Halloween, just something for the keychain that doesn't use coin cells and last forever

Fenix E05.... probably close to a dozen since they first came out, mostly family and mostly because they saw me using one while having it chained across my neck. Everyone's keys in the house has one on it.

Thrunite Ti/TiS.... probably a dozen in blue or green or pink in the last year and a half, female acquaintances, shop floor mentors and machinists. They need something that packs a punch more than the E01 and generally more aware of battery replacements.

Sunwayman R01A.... just gave away my sixth one, a red body, to a classmate who found my similar loaner useful. 

Atom A0 Red.... gave my third one last Wednesday to an Astronomy colleague whose light died mid-use during the last get together. Finding a red flashlight this size is not easy, let along something this small. 

On the forum I can recall a couple giveaways, just don't remember all of them. E1e-BK to Sigman, bought a SF 6P-LED for Mdocod, Turnkey Mag85 to WadeF, N30 HID to FRITZHID, SF A2 to carrot.... Something that ran Eneloops to Coop... 

Then there's SL Jr. Lux, SL PP Lux, PT Tec40, PT Rage, SF M3, Dorcy 3W, Dorcy Metal Gear, Fenix L2P, Zebralight H50, a couple SF E2es... I don't remember who I gave them to. 

I gave away one of my SF L4 [with the SSC LEDs] last year to a machinist colleague that used to work at Kel-Tec and another L4 to whom I used to go fishing with.

Do I give away flashlights? yes, but to people who have demonstrated they actually use them. 
How often? Not often, Christmas, Halloween, birthday, over a conversation, at an event, the need to loan out a light, mudding at night...
How many? Oh, usually one per person, and something they are comfortable with. 
Price range? Cheapest lights I've given away is $10 and most expensive light probably $350 [bought used SF M6]. Over the years I've settled down and haven't really bought any new lights, but I used to liquidate them by giving some away the the rest either sell, spread them around the room, or box them to save space


----------



## xzel87 (Aug 24, 2015)

1. How often?
No set time, depends on what I have.

2. What Brands?
So far only Hugsby XP1s and XP2s, really good value light IMHO, I test each unit for water proofness and lube the threads then pop in a battery.

3. What price range?
I would say I can afford around $4 to $6 each...although I did give out a Nitecore MT09 as a birthday gift earlier this year, guy lost it, doesn't seem upset or anything for losing it :sigh:

4. What situations?
So far all are given as gifts, to spread the love of flashlights.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 26, 2015)

:naughty: Showering my girlfriend in Maglites, it's romantic and you know it! http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-Maglites!-Suggestions&p=4720549#post4720549


----------



## onthebeam (Aug 28, 2015)

Last time was four years ago when...

Gave a key client an Orb Raw Ti. Didn't get a thank you. Never did check tracking so hope the FedEx guy didn't make it his edc.


----------



## BriteGeek (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes. It seems that it is possible to own too many flashlights, for example when you UPGRADE a particular flashlight with a newer one and already have at least one in every room of the house, two in the car, two in the backpack, two at work.... When that happens, I give the ones I've used the least away, to a friend/co-worker/family member. 

So far I have given my father-in-law two, a Maglight, and a 4Sevens "tactical"... I couldn't stand the sight of him using an inexpensive plastic flashlight that gave off a feeble yellow glow. A good friend's twin daughters just headed off to college, and a flashlight was on their recommended to bring list. I supplied those. I've also given away a couple Nitecore Tubes as gifts. As you can see, the price range varies from $10 to over $50. The only time I give away a flashlight with a rechargeable battery is when the recharger is built in, such as for the twins. 

My neighbor across the street knows I am a flashaholic and laughs, but he also knows where to come should SHTF and he needs more than the couple flashlights he already has, and he I trust and would LEND him a flashlight or two. In fact, I think its almost time to buy his daughter a Nitecore Tube. My daughter has one, and even my wife keeps a decent single CR123 flashlight in her purse. She rarely uses her keys so a Tube would be relatively pointless for her.

With the exception of my 80+ father-in-law, I do not gift males flashlights. IMHO, if they haven't taken care of the "problem" by now, they surely won't appreciate one as a gift. Doesn't mean I don't try to show them their options, but I do not gift flashlights to them.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 3, 2015)

lemme see... so far i've gifted

1pc foursevens QPA
1pc foursevens ML-X
3pcs preon penlights
4pcs thrunite tis
2pcs eagletac p200c2
6pcs acebeam L10
1pc sunway r10a
2pcs ITP aaa
1pc fenix e01

cheap lights. so yeah i'm cheap LOL


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 3, 2015)

It was last year when I started giving out flashlights as gifts. And they were:

Nitecore EA41 2015 Edition
FourSevens MMU-X3
FourSevens QP2L-X
FourSevens QT2L-X
Acebeam L10

This year am really considering giving out flashlights again but am still contemplating on what models. Still have 3 months to go to plan...


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 3, 2015)

Surprised how much life this thread has! This is awesome, everyone!

Gave away a modded minimag the other day, about to give away a modded 2d maglite.

Incoming mail: 3d mag, 6d mag, both to be given away.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 3, 2015)

When I stumble onto something cool, useful and cheap say $25 or less I'll buy a few as giveaways. Some are based on a particular need by the person I give it to. Some are "here test it" and others are just to give away something cool to somebody cool.

I bought 6 ($15) lux-pro focus able lights and each time a worker on my construction site asked to borrow mine (because I was testing one) I'd either give them one of them (later) or leave one on the seat of their truck later. Gave away 10 of them so far, several solitaires and a couple of Coast lights so far.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 4, 2015)

While I've given quite a few good flashlights as gifts (usually for Christmas), I can't say I've ever given any on the spur of the moment. This thread actually prompted me to try to remember all the lights I've given over the past 8 years or so:

4Sevens Preon 1 (x2)
Fenix E01 (x2)
Fenix E05
Fenix LD01
HDS EDC 120
Icon Rogue 1
Icon Rogue 2
Streamlight Microstream
Streamlight Protac 1L
SureFire E1B
SureFire EB1
SureFire G2 (x3)
SureFire G2Z
SureFire L1
Welch Allyn Professional PenLite

With only one exception, all have been to family members or close friends. Amazingly, I think a little under half of those lights on the list above became EDC lights for the person it was given too. The recipients of the L1 and HDS had never previously everyday carried a flashlight before, but now won't go anywhere without one.


----------



## parnass (Sep 7, 2015)

I have given away several lights, pocket knives, and multi tools to people who would not normally buy them. At one time, I was buying fauxtons in quantity for the express purpose of giving them away. I also give away lights that I no longer use.

It seems that the gift recipients appreciated and used the flashlight more than the pocket knives and multi tools.

Some recipients found the flashlights so handy that they bought new lights on their own to give to their family members and friends.


----------



## ycwflash10 (Sep 7, 2015)

RobertM said:


> While I've given quite a few good flashlights as gifts (usually for Christmas), I can't say I've ever given any on the spur of the moment. This thread actually prompted me to try to remember all the lights I've given over the past 8 years or so:
> 
> 4Sevens Preon 1 (x2)
> Fenix E01 (x2)
> ...



really nice list!:thumbsup:
EDC's good gift choice, especially for girls.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 7, 2015)

I always give away my flashlights to friends or those who have not lived beyond the 'D Cell alkaline battery'.


----------



## JimTokle (Sep 8, 2015)

I've gifted two lights since getting into flashlights a few months ago. 

I gifted an MH20 + KeepPower 3400 mAh battery to a good friend for his birthday. He lives in a semi-rural village in British Columbia that's surrounded by mountains and darkness. He did not own a flashlight at all and has shown great appreciation for his new light.

The other light that I've gifted was my Armytek Partner Pro C2 v2 to my father. He bought an Ultrafire cheapie + batteries after being impressed by my lights. I felt bad, so I set him up with a real light, charger, and batteries after explaining why Ultrafire is junk. He loves the light and says his friends at work want one now too.

And those are the two lights that I've gifted. I've considered giving light to a few other people, but I always pause and ask myself if that person is really going to appreciate and use a nice flashlight. The answer is usually "no", so I don't bother wasting money.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2015)

^^ cool story.

Just bought 6 Coast HP1's for giving away to widow neighbors etc. Tail stands, pocket sized and durable. Plus 1 AA is cheap so a 4 pack will last them a good long time.

Old people usually have big ole 6v lanterns or multi D lamps that never work. So when they ask me to change the batteries (or just make it work) I'll present them with an HP1 as well.


----------



## TexasLumens (Sep 8, 2015)

I make flashlights for money! BUT... I seem to always have one or two in process for a neighbor or some un-suspecting soul that I think might like one. It would be cheaper to give them a nice light by Surefire , EagleTac or someone... but it wouldn't be the same as handing them one I have made. I spend the money I make on flashlights... it's gone. The surprise and joy on a recipients face stays in my heart and mind. You just can't beat that! TL


----------



## Nicrod (Sep 8, 2015)

I won't Loan flashlights to anyone, ever again. The last time I loaned my 4sevens Quark AA to a ok friend. It took weeks to get it back. I had to ask for it several times before his girlfriend finally returned it for him :shakehead

Now days the only people I make sure have good lights are the GF, and my Dad. 

I gave my Dad whose 74 years old, a black Preon 2 with neutral white emitter. He enjoys it so much,
he began throwing away, all his cheap Chinese lights from harbor freight. 

I gave my GF an HDS 140 GDP, she EDC's it everywhere and everyday. She makes me proud
I've read some really great replies in this thread so far.


----------



## ronniepudding (Sep 8, 2015)

I got into modern LED flashlights through shopping for a gift for my father... I researched thoroughly and got him a Shiningbeam Caveman a few years back. Then I got myself a Fenix E21, and I was hooked. I've since given my brother a Zebralight H502c (and myself a H52w). I've gifted my mother and brother L3 Illumination L10's (and one to myself as well). My wife has a rose-colored Xeno E03 I picked out for her (and I have a blue one with Nichia 219a ). 

I've given Lumintop Worms to my wife, my mother-in-law, and my friend... you guessed it, I got one of those for myself too. I subsequently got my wife an Olight i3, and took back the Worm (she never used it anyway  and she's been carrying the i3 on her keychain for about a year now). 

I've given a Jetbeam BA20 to a friend with whom I occasionally go camping, and an Eagletac D25A Mini to a coworker when he moved on to a new job. One Christmas, I gave my boss a Thrunite T10 (the old twisty version), and gave one to my mother as well. I think my mom's T10 is the only gift light that's come back to me broken. After a second disappointing purchase from them, I since gave up on Thrunite.

This past Christmas, I gave everyone in my office (12 people) a Nightcore Tube and a charging cable.

Recently I gifted one of my Home Depot Defiant 3xD XM-L lights to my dad (kept the second one for myself). Oh yeah, and I gave my father-in-law a Zebralight SC52 a couple of years ago. I miss that light... may get one of the new SC5w's with the OP reflector once they've 'stabilized'. 

LOL, that's not even all of them... If you count cheapies or freebies that I've received and then 're-gifted', I could go on. But I think I've used up my column inches by now. In summary, I've gifted a lot of lights, and I've used the purchasing of gifts as an excuse to buy myself lights in the process. Only problem is, I've saturated my friends and family, and so now I can only shop for myself.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2015)

Gave my youngest son 3 last night.

He has the biggest tv I've ever seen, along with every HDMI gadget you can hook to it, countless cooking tools, lots of other gadgets as well as a super-duper hi performance computer with a gigantic monitor. And until last night 0 flashlights other than a cell phone.
He'd always used the $2 kind and thrown them in the trash when they failed.

Well after showing him sliding zoomers, multi mode switches and some mighty fine fixed beams I own he is now a budding flashaholic.

I gave him a sliding zoomer for his key chain, a pocket size sliding zoomer and a tactical size sliding zoomer for the wow factor. 

He says his first purchase will be the mag xl 200. Being a computer tech guy he was intrigued by the potential.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 10, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Gave my youngest son 3 last night.
> 
> He has the biggest tv I've ever seen, along with every HDMI gadget you can hook to it, countless cooking tools, lots of other gadgets as well as a super-duper hi performance computer with a gigantic monitor. And until last night 0 flashlights other than a cell phone.
> He'd always used the $2 kind and thrown them in the trash when they failed.
> ...



Show him a maxabeam and see what happens! Lol!


----------



## RobertM (Sep 11, 2015)

ycwflash10 said:


> really nice list!:thumbsup:
> EDC's good gift choice, especially for girls.


Thank you


----------



## wjv (Sep 11, 2015)

Given several to a neighbor. All 3 of his boys are in the scouts

JetBeam BA20
47 Quark Pro
ArmyTek Predator

plus a bunch of cheaper lights that he could hand out to the scouts


----------



## Hacken (Sep 12, 2015)

I gave my little brother my fenix tk11 r5 and also gave away two to my supervisor. They all love these high-tech flashlights after seeing me carrying and using one for years. I think it's time I get replacement upgrades for these lights anways..


----------



## Spade115 (Sep 14, 2015)

I tend to pick up 9LED 3-AAA flashlights for a dollar. I always end up needing a light, and usually someone ask's to borrow one, so I give them away. 

(pic taken from online)






They are decent for what they are and easy to replace.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 27, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Show him a maxabeam and see what happens! Lol!



What's that?


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 28, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> What's that?



Mill spec xenon SAR searchlight.
Google maxabeam, you'll see.
Can also find them all over t.v. and movies. (Jurassic park, x files, a.v.p. And many others.)


----------



## YAK-28 (Sep 29, 2015)

i usually give away 100 little key chain lights for national flashlight day and people love them. friends and family get bigger treats for birthdays and xmas.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been lurking here for a while and went crazy the other day buying a bunch of flash lights! I bought 6 Fenix E01s and figured they would make a good quality stocking stuffer this Christmas! Then I bought a Stainless E12 ( I think that was the one or maybe an E05 ) anyway, more power and a good keychain light. So yeah, I figured $11 a pop for the 13 lumen E01 will make a nice gift that the fam and friends will probably appreciate for a long time to come.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 30, 2015)

YAK-28 said:


> i usually give away 100 little key chain lights for national flashlight day and people love them. friends and family get bigger treats for birthdays and xmas.


Whoa! There's a national flashlight day???!? BRB, search engine!

The results: December 21st, but someone just made it up. No origin information is available.

Oh well, another excuse for flashlights!!


----------



## MrJino (Oct 26, 2015)

I've given away random cheapie lights. Even fenix e01s.
Last year I gave my sister a pd32, she's never had one!


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Whoa! There's a national flashlight day???!? BRB, search engine!
> 
> The results: December 21st, but someone just made it up. No origin information is available.
> 
> Oh well, another excuse for flashlights!!




7 years ago someone by the name of Marty tossed it on CPF, since then it stuck...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2RzgyvgjBM


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 4, 2015)

I freely give good current lights, cells and chargers away to friends that really need a good light. Ive given away 3 PD35's, an EA41 all with great cells and at least i4 chargers for them


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

That's very generous of you C-C. Keep up the good work!


----------



## larstetens (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes(my bad habit) and much too often for my wallet. Three this year-all Surefires: my original 9N, E2D and a Titan Plus. Price range....cheaper than some, but more than other's. When it comes to gifts, I don't focus so much on price(within reason)-I really try to give something the recipient will hopefully like and enjoy.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 5, 2015)

I have given away flashlights and flashlight parts several times(sometimes as birthday gift). For example:

*Budget 3AAA 9LED
*Fenix TK20
*Malkoff dropin to Maglite 2D
*Fenix E25
*Fenix TK50
*Fenix LD09
*Fenix LD22 G2
*Fenix HL50

It may be some more model I don't remember.


----------



## whill44 (Nov 17, 2015)

I've giving away about 35 AAA flashlights in the last 5 years. I don't know how many button cells. Twenty four of them were the Thrunite Tis single mode when they were on sale for $8 a couple of years ago, they all went to people in the company where I work. Most of the men carry theirs daily, I'm not sure about the women. The other 11 or so went to family or my head mechanic, mostly Maratac AAA's and AA's and some other higher end lights say $40 each. One funny thing that happened from giving my brother a Maratac AAA was the other drivers at FedEx saw what he was using to inspect the truck with (they drive at night) and wanted one like it. So he called me and I told him about countycom. Man, they bought the place out.:twothumbs


----------



## mpainter (Dec 1, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> As the title says, talking about giving away lights. So you carry a boatload of lights (like I do,) do you carry a light (or more) for the express purpose of charity?


Does being forced to give a light away count?
Several years ago I gave a small light to a friend and now every year or so she "demands" I give her a new one. Since I usually have something cheap and new she gets it.

What I (used to) give away a lot are the small keychain lights that you can buy in bulk.
Mostly for business purposes but lot went to volunteers I worked with.
People love them.


----------



## TexasLumens (Dec 1, 2015)

We keep a supply of the little button cell lights in the shop. When someone comes to pick up a custom light and has a kiddo with them, they MUST have a light too. !!! One guy came by the shop several times while we were making his light....always brought his son with him. The kid had more interest in machines than lights. We got him a stool and let him set there and watch. I made sure the day his dad's light was ready that he had a little light too... The kid nearly cried. Giving a light away is so much fun. Everyone should try it!!! :twothumbs TL


----------



## chops728 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have given away several lights--a jetbeam BC10 to my stepsons godchild --several cheapo C8s that have been modded with good parts to friends and relatives-- recently I gave a good friend of mine and his son some S2+ triples--he is a flashlight nut like me--to tell you the truth they appreciated them so much more than people who are not into lights--that Jetbeam I gave away when I saw it the next time it was annoying--I don't think it had a good spot left on it


----------

